# Interesting medical fact



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Interesting medical fact...

A recent scientific study found that women find different male faces attractive depending on where they are in their menstrual cycle.

For example, when a woman is ovulating she will prefer a man with rugged, masculine features. And just before she is menstruating, she prefers a man doused in petrol and set on fire, with scissors stuck in his eyes and a cricket stump shoved up his arse.

Fascinating.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

:lol: :lol: come to think of it I could have worked that out for myself :?


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

yep , i can see all the men with Wives and girlfriends now nodding their heads in agreement  :roll:


----------



## wicked (Jan 25, 2007)

lol... 

This video on pms made me laugh....


----------

